# Funk and soul jazz music



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay I admit that I'm a huge fan of very obscure funk and soul jazz music caused by hip hop explorations... so many obscure classics just like digging up a rare Bellini opera that no one heard before.

So I start this thread with a relatively unknown track:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you like that, you might enjoy the Gabor Szabo/Bobby Womack album, High Contrast.
It's very soulful stuff.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

starthrower said:


> If you like that, you might enjoy the Gabor Szabo/Bobby Womack album, High Contrast.
> It's very soulful stuff.


Wow that was just great to hear that track. Thanks... on the same note (hahaha bad pun), here is a funky one by the great jazz guitarist George Benson...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a jazz version of Lay Lady Lay on this CD. It bears no resemblance to the rest of the album, which is cutting edge modern jazz. The Either/Orchestra is a fun band to listen to, and they are great musicians.






Another great album of funkified jazz is Dr. John's Duke Elegant.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another dope track from the funky era:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like Cold Blood. This was back in '69, but Lydia Pense is still tearing it up.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I really like Cold Blood. This was back in '69, but Lydia Pense is still tearing it up.


Man, I love that album. I think that I own that gem on vinyl somewhere.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

My favourite funk/soul albums


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41NPJES74DL.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51liRbz+N0L._SX425_.jpg

Love these discs. Sorry - unable to offer examples on youtube due to technical hitch.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have those Eugene McDaniels albums. Great stuff! Along those lines I would recommend Les McCann and Eddie Harris.

Here's a little known band I discovered about ten years ago. It's great sounding album with good songs.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Curtis Mayfield Brilliant Lp!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another unknown classic with a great cover:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> Man, I love that album. I think that I own that gem on vinyl somewhere.


Wow! Your cool factor just went up 100% in my book.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's Ten Wheel Drive. Genya Ravan's voice had a different kind of soul.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

albert... I'd recommend that you check out a band called Groove Collective. They were pretty popular in the NYC area in the early-mid 90s. Some of their stuff is really good. As for soul-influenced jazz, you can't beat the Crudaders. Their album _The Second Crusade_ is a classic of that genre. Probably long out of print, but you should be able to find some of their stuff on anthologies, etc.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Next logical classic to present Monty Alexander's version of an Al Green classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bluecrab said:


> albert... I'd recommend that you check out a band called Groove Collective. They were pretty popular in the NYC area in the early-mid 90s. Some of their stuff is really good. As for soul-influenced jazz, you can't beat the Crudaders. Their album _The Second Crusade_ is a classic of that genre. Probably long out of print, but you should be able to find some of their stuff on anthologies, etc.


Thanks for the suggestions man!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Traffic benefiting from the Muscle Shoals rhythm section:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Played the hell out of this album when it came out about 13-14 years ago.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

And here's a new one I picked up.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

A bluesy funky jazzy rappy thingy from Taj Mahal

*Taj Mahal - Squat That Rabbit*





As a ****** who listens mostly to classical music I don't know much about Latin music, but what little I've heard I've loved. I need to hear more - if anyone has any recommendations. I think Latin music is the sexiest music in the world, and the best dance music.

*Tito Puente - Oye Como Va *





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Totally brilliant soul music from a true genius who is political and personal at the same time:


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

Have to mention this: cover of Superstition by a blues band called The Hoax. They split up some years ago but this is superb - much better than the original in my opinion.









The whole album is superb.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

Trying to upload this, hope it works.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

PeteW said:


> Trying to upload this, hope it works.


Seems to be there - turn it up loud.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another R and B classic of the 90's.


----------

